
Time for Americans to start stockpiling food - gibsonf1
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120881517227532621.html
======
rms
This seems really dumb from a financial newspaper -- shouldn't they encourage
people to buy futures in food as an investment, rather than stockpiling bags
of flour in the basement? As it stands written, this article is just creating
hysteria.

I'm sure Rupert Murdoch loves this story though.

~~~
gibsonf1
It does seem strange. Almost as if the writer already bought the futures and
wants panic buying so that he can make big money on his bet by an upward
spiral in food prices as shortages spread.

